
AMD CPU Sales Overtake Intel for First Time at Germany's Largest E-Tailer - mrb
http://wccftech.com/amd-cpu-sales-overtake-intel-first-time-decade-germanys-largest-e-tailer/
======
kartD
Great news (hope it continues), Intel has rested on it's laurels for the last
5 years. It's borderline absurd how difficult it is to get an Intel CPU these
days, what with the random product segmentation and price gouging for features
like more PCIe lanes and ECC RAM. Whichever brand you prefer it's important
for AMD to succeed to keep everyone honest. I hope MAD improves on the GPU
front so that Nvidia is kept honest as well.

